# Hog Town



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm getting pretty good in the practice of being skunked. Yesterday and the day before bank fishing and catching was reported as being hot at Hog Town on the Choctawhatchee Bay. So a firend and I went early this morning. We got the Jack Wingate Lunker Lodge treatment another friend told me. 

"It's like the signs read at Jack Wingate's Lunker Lodge on Lake Seminole. 

The one going in reads, They were really bitin' yesterday. 

The one going out reads, They'll be red hot tomorrow"

So, I'm thinking about tomorrow, just in case! 

Actually I did personally witness a red and speck bonanza yesterday, but didn't have my tackle. Was in the area on business and just stopped by to see what was going on. 

Going out there is called fishing. We all do a lot of that. The other part that completes the cycle of fun doesn't always come to pass. So we have to be content with just being out there which is really a big part of what it's all about anyway

I'm still thinking about tomorrow!


----------



## Redfisher53 (Dec 14, 2012)

*hog town*

I heard about that catching frenzy but wasn't able to get there before work


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I think the moral of this story is when it's 15 degrees, go fishing if you want specks and reds.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Alaqua*

I'm batting 1.000 maintaining the highest 'skunk' standard. Today fished mullet at Alaqua for an hour and specks/reds for 2 hours and got nary a bite. I did not impress my Kansas snowbird buddy with my guide skills. Absolute perfect day with heavy cloud cover, some fog on the bay and very little wind, but the tide was very low. Water temp was 48. 
At the landing there were 4 Canadians fishing from the dock but nothing for them either. One of them had gotten in on the red frenzy at Hog Town a couple of days ago and landed 6 reds and some keeper speck. Oh well...........next week is another time!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Does the river dropping so fast affect the bite? I haven't been up in two weeks but the hydrograph is showing it dropping about 1' a day. I'm worried I won't even be able to get in there to hunt in my boat.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*where*

Not sure where you are talking about 'getting in to' ? You talking aboui Alaqua or Hog Town or somewhere else. With the rain coming in the prediction is the Choctaw will have a rapid rise over the next few days and get up to almost flood stage.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

hsiF deR said:


> Does the river dropping so fast affect the bite? I haven't been up in two weeks but the hydrograph is showing it dropping about 1' a day. I'm worried I won't even be able to get in there to hunt in my boat.


I would say that it makes the bite better because it concentrates the fish and they are easier to find. If you are not catching them shallow, then you need to move out to deeper water. Keep searching and you will find them. Just be careful when launching your boat this time of year so you don't bang up your prop or drop your trailer off the edge of the ramp.....I speak from personal experience...


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

hey walton a buddy of mine showed me the small landing on alaqua across from site c6 i have a aluminum jon boat with just a trolling motor i usually just paddle it around the bayous . i never fished alaqua i was wondering could i mess around in there on that ? or do i need to bring the cc out there ?


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

MCNABB51BOI said:


> hey walton a buddy of mine showed me the small landing on alaqua across from site c6 i have a aluminum jon boat with just a trolling motor i usually just paddle it around the bayous . i never fished alaqua i was wondering could i mess around in there on that ? or do i need to bring the cc out there ?


Yeah man, you wouldn't have any issue in there with that boat.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Two landings*

There are actually two landings on Alaqua. One on hwy 20 by the bridge and one below which is probably the one you referred to. The lower landing seems to be the most popular.
No trouble at all with a small Jon and electric motor. Just a half mile or less below the landing there are several deep holes. In fact folks fish off the docks at the ramp and catch fih. 
I see yaks and even paddle boards in the warmer months. It's a small creek and motoring boats always slow down for fishing boats, yaks, etc. Yesterday there were two guys in a 10 ft Jon wih 3.5 Merc having a great time trolling right along. I think they went all the way down to the bayou and then back up the creek by the mullet hole where we were fishing.


----------

